# Birdie bomb, and Ron Mexico review



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

So long story short, i think i'm a funny guy.
this is what my big mouth gets me....... 







So here is a review of just one of these 20 tasty tobacco treats!







Well heres the stats







STICK.............Ron Mexico Churchill 







CUTTER...........Ace Hardware Utility Knife (rusty)








LIGHTER..........A burning piece of newspaper.

So upon recieving these beauties i admit i was hesitant to light one up ROTT but i just could't wait!
so i quickly unwrap one and tke a look. without even mentioning the beautiful band design i can tell you that this cigar is delightfully squishy. Like Autumn leaves raked into a pile and left in the rain, rolled up in a baby poop yellow wrapper that could only come from heaven. The prelight aroma was slightly tobaccoish with some cardboard notes and that baby poop flavor coming in at the finish.
Now to smoke.
I begin by toasting the foot, i take my time and do it right so i dont ruin my smoking enjoyment with bitter scortched taste.
here are some smoking pics





















I am not going to bother with a 1st 2nd & 3rd part review because thankfully this gem tasted just as good from begining trough the end.

Verdict... I will try to age these lovelies for a year or 20 and revisit, It's hard to imagine them getting any better than they are right now.

Thanks Birdie!


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

oh yeah these things came the next day.







they look like they might be ok

LOL thanks Birdie 
all new sticks to me, I'm exited to try them! that 777 looks glorious.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Those RMs look mighty tasty I may have to order a bundle myself


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

johnb said:


> Those RMs look mighty tasty I may have to order a bundle myself


Oh man...you've got a tastebud death wish...hmmm, maybe I should forward this to Kozz...


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

hahaha bring it!!!
http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/1/BRO_2.jpg 


Packerjh said:


> Oh man...you've got a tastebud death wish...hmmm, maybe I should forward this to Kozz...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the review Kevin. I'm looking forward to the 19 other monthly installments of these reviews. :smokin:

Oh, can't believe you know what baby poop tastes like :rofl:


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

The ring alone makes me want to buy them lol.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

lol i very much enjoyed the review, that last picture really shows off the perfect construction


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Best review ever. The best part of the description on CI: "you’ve got a band with a dude dressed incognito, cigar in mouth, striking a Heisman pose. WTF. Who’s the genius that thought that was a good idea" HA HA


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

whos the genius who thought a white suit with a pimp hat was incognito?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

oh its not? i'll have to drop that outfit when going stealth...


BurnOne said:


> whos the genius who thought a white suit with a pimp hat was incognito?


----------

